# Object in Integer umwandeln?



## matzze2000 (14. Nov 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem mit einer JTable:

Ich habe mein eigenes TableModel erstellt und will nun in der Funktion


```
public void setValueAt(Object aValue, int rowIndex, int columnIndex) {
		anzahlArtikel.set(rowIndex, aValue);
	}
```
das übergebene Objekt (aValue) in einen String-Vector (anzahlArtikel) schreiben. Das geht so wie hier gepostet natürlich nicht, weil der Vector ja einen Integer haben will und kein Object. Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie ich den eingegeben Wert so umwandeln kann, dass ich ihn auch in den Vektor schreiben kann und als Integer verwenden.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Nov 2007)

> [..]  String-Vector [..]  weil der Vector ja einen Integer haben will

ja wie denn nun, String oder Integer?..
und was wird übergeben?

wenn ein Integer übergeben wird, dann casten:
Integer inti = (Integer) object;

falls noch umgewandelt werden muss, dann z.B.
Integer inti = Integer.valueOf(string);
usw.


----------



## matzze2000 (14. Nov 2007)

Ja, da hatte ich mich verschrieben, meinte natürlich Integer-Vektor.

Danke, das mit dem Casten war genau was ich gesucht habe. Wunderbar und sogar ganz einfach


----------

